

Ask HN: Can a contract provide the same legal protection that an LLC provides? - ProAm

I&#x27;m an in-house developer but occasionally do contract work about once a year (&lt;40-50hrs total).  Because of the amount of contract work is so small I usually just go the 1099 route instead of setting up an LLC, I&#x27;m curious if I can draft a contract that when signed will provide me the same protections as having an LLC?
======
sharemywin
you only have to set up the LLC once. they're pretty cheap to setup.

~~~
ProAm
Isn't the way you pay yourself out of an LLC or S-Corp weird though if you
only work a handful of hours?

